# Gonal F dosages



## dsimone (Oct 26, 2007)

Hello there,

Just wondering if anyone has also been prescribed 450 IU of Gonal F per day.  I've read that the max dose is 300 IU, so not sure why this is so high.  I am to start next week, and then fly to Reprofit in Brno for IVF.  This will be my first time at Reprofit.  I was thinking maybe it's my age that has prompted my doc there to recommend such a high dose (I'm 44).  Any thoughts or experiences with this would be much appreciated.  
Thanks a lot.
dsimone


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

I was on similar doses and had up to 600 IU on my 2nd and 3 rd cycle for a few days, and then had 600IU of Puregon on my next cycle - have you had IVF before? maybe they are starting you on a high dose and then will drop it down after 4-6 days?  Best of Luck L x


----------



## dsimone (Oct 26, 2007)

Hello L.
Yes, I have had IVF before in Aug/Sept 07.  I took 6 ampules per day of Menogon for 8 days and got 6 eggs, with two that checked out after PGD.  BFP with miscarriage early on.  I feel better about the dosage of Gonal F.  Thanks for your reply.  Are you in a two week wait right now?  If so, good luck to you. 
dsimone


----------



## armi (Sep 1, 2007)

I am on the same dose... age 38.
armi
xox


----------

